# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Prestigio презентует новые решения для бизнеса и сферы образования

## Labs

19 декабря 2013 года в конференц-центре IBB бренд  Prestigio - динамичная и быстро развивающаяся европейская компания - презентует  планшет  Visconte на базе процессора Intel с предустановленной ОС Windows 8.1/8.1 Pro. В рамках мероприятия также будет представлено  новое поколение интерактивных панелей MultiBoard. 

Prestigio Visconte – один из первых планшетов на рынке с предустановленной ОС Windows 8.1 или 8.1 Pro, c поддержкой 64-битной архитектуры и мощным процессором Intel N2805 (1 Mb Cache, 1,46 GHz). Благодаря технологиям Intel HD Graphics  и Intel Clear Video HD, графика и игры становятся более захватывающими, а по сравнению с предыдущим поколением Atom – возможности возросли в 3 раза. Эти и другие подробности будут освещены в презентации представителя компании Intel.

Яркий и четкий LCD-экран c IPS-матрицей, диагональю 10.1” (25.7 см) и разрешением 1280х800 пиксeлей, а также поддержкой жестов в 10 касаний – позволяет комфортно использовать  планшет для работы и развлечений. 

Мощный двухъядерный процессор Intel N2805 увеличивает скорость работы до 2 раз по сравнению с процессорами предыдущего поколения. Данный процессор обеспечивает баланс производительности, функциональности и времени автономной работы.

«Планшет Prestigio Visconte и интерактивные доски Prestigio MultiBoard - это прорыв в области решений для сферы бизнеса и образования, плюс ко всему по очень привлекательной цене. На презентации мы покажем различные сферы применения наших продуктов и познакомим присутствующих с многовариантностью их использования» – Сергей Костевич, генеральный директор группы ASBIS. 

В планшете Visconte предустановлена ОС Microsoft Windows 8.1/8.1 Pro и бесплатный пакет программ Microsoft Office 2013. О преимуществах новой ОС будет рассказано представителем компании Microsoft.

Для корпоративных пользователей Prestigio предлагает планшет с предустановленной Windows 8.1 Pro, которая включает в себя возможность подключения по VPN, автоматическое подключение к виртуальной частной сети и Рабочие папки (Work Folders). Это позволит установить подключение к удалённому рабочему столу, а также присоединиться к домену для подключения к локальной сети вашей организации или учебного учреждения.

На презентации также можно будет ознакомиться с Prestigio MultiBoard – «интерактивной доской» высокого разрешения и поддержкой жестов в шесть касаний. Prestigio MultiBoard - тонкий моноблок с процессорами Intel® Core i5/i7, с 4-мя или 8-ю ГБ оперативной памяти и жестким диском с объемом памяти до 1 ТБ.  В линейке представлены четыре интерактивных доски с диагональю экрана 55, 65, 70 и 84 дюйма. Экран панели изготовлен из прочного стекла (до 7 единиц твёрдости по шкале Мооса) с антибликовым покрытием,  обеспечивающим безопасность и максимальный комфорт для глаз во время использования.  

Сферы применения Prestigio MultiBoard:

• Средний и крупный бизнес. Prestigio Multiboards – универсальный интегрированный комплекс для проведения интерактивных презентаций и совещаний,  видеоконференций и корпоративного обучения.
• Сфера образования. Решение Prestigio Education Solution объединяет интерактивную доску, планшеты и  Prestigio в мультимедийный класс.
• Indoor реклама. Мультимедийная доска с разрешением Full HD - универсальный инструмент для трансляции интерактивного рекламного контента в любом закрытом пространстве (торговые и бизнес-центры, частные клиники, салоны красоты).

Устройства MultiBoard и Visconte – уникальный тандем для внедрения современных информационных технологий в бизнесе и образовании,  позволяющий заменить целый набор инструментов для презентаций и обучения: интерактивный дисплей, компьютер, акустическую систему, терминал видеоконференцсвязи и флипчарт.

----------

